# Sid Meier's Gettysburg CD funktioniert nicht



## der_schnitter (11. März 2008)

Ich hab nach langer Zeit mein allererstes Computerspiel wieder hervorgeholt,und zwar Sid Meier's Gettysburg.Da man es anscheinend auch unter Windows XP spielen kann,hab ich frohen Mutes die CD ins Laufwerk eingelegt,aber es erschien sofort eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang).Ein alternatives CD-Laufwerk kann ich leider nicht so schnell bekommen...
Liegt das Problem an Windows XP oder an meinem Laufwerk?

Btw,wer hat das hier noch gespielt?


----------



## Mayday21 (12. März 2008)

Schon mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus versucht zu installieren?
(Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften/Kompatibilität)


----------



## der_schnitter (13. März 2008)

Kompatibilitätsmodus ist mir bekannt.Aber ich weiß nur,wie man ihn bei bereits installierten Spielen macht...
Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich übrigens bei Dungeon Keeper 2,es erscheint zwar das Menü,wo mir die Installation angeboten wird,aber wenn ich auf Installieren klicke,schließt sich das Fenster und nichts passiert.Die anderen Inhalte auf der CD kann ich aber ausführen (z.B. den Dungeon Keeper Song).


----------

